# Re: Housing in The Hague



## Chafic (Nov 12, 2013)

*Re: Housing in The Hague*

Hello,

I am an expatriate who will be in The Hague from 17th November to 17th January. I am working for Special Tribunal for Lebanon for a short term contract. Its address is the following one:
Dokter van der Stamstraat 1
2265 BC Leidschendam

I am looking for a fully furnished apartment in The Hague or Leidschendam if possible. It should be very close to public transports (tram 3 and 4 or bus 45 and 46) that can lead me to the tribunal.

The area should be a safe, secure and sane one. The apartment should not be on the ground floor. The building should be clean, salubrious and decent.

I do not accept a colocation or any shared facilities and/or utilities. Everything should be inside the apartment, including the bathroom and restroom. Nothing should be on the floor or out of the apartment.

My budget is approximately 900 euros per month. It could be up to 1000 euros. This price should be inclusive (electricity, water, gas, television, internet, etc.).

If anyone could help me to find an apartment within the criterion I have fixed above, I would be grateful.

It is better to rent directly from the landlord, but I am flexible about it. 

My preferences are the Center of The Hague (except Holland Spoor and China Town area) or a place around the tribunal where I can go by walking.

The ideal would be near the following tram stops: Centraal Station, Spui, Grote Markt or Brouwersgracht.

My email is: [email protected]

Thanks in advance for any help.

Kind regards,
Chafic


----------

